# Hungarians living in Spain



## bboprocksteady (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi, 

I'm currently living in Manchester, UK. Me and my girlfriend, who is Hungarian, are thinking of moving to Spain in the summer. 

We are looking for some advice on jobs for her. Are there any jobs that involve Hungarian - maybe in an international company? 

Thanks,
David


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bboprocksteady said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm currently living in Manchester, UK. Me and my girlfriend, who is Hungarian, are thinking of moving to Spain in the summer.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

I can't help specifically with jobs for Hungarians - but _anyone _wanting to move to Spain right now, including EU citizens, needs to be able to prove to the govt that they have financial support, either in the form of a contracted job or other other income, & healthcare provision, in order to register as resident

what sort of work would you be looking for?

bearing in mind that unemployment in Spain is at least 3x that of the UK atm


----------



## bboprocksteady (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi xabiachica, thanks for your reply. 

I'd look for work as an English teacher. I worked in Madrid last year so I'm pretty confident I'd find a job. It's more for my girlfriend as she doesn't speak Spanish fluently. She's looking for a marketing job. Do all companies require fluent Spanish, or is it possible to find a job with just English?

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bboprocksteady said:


> Hi xabiachica, thanks for your reply.
> 
> I'd look for work as an English teacher. I worked in Madrid last year so I'm pretty confident I'd find a job. It's more for my girlfriend as she doesn't speak Spanish fluently. She's looking for a marketing job. Do all companies require fluent Spanish, or is it possible to find a job with just English?
> 
> Thanks


Spain is in severe crisis, theres mass unemployment - one of the highest in Europe, its not going to be easy for either of you to find contracted work within the 90 days allowed. There are many, many people who are totally bilingual in Spanish and English who are living there already and wont need to prove an income and healthcare provision before being able to take work, if there is any - That maybe your biggest hurdle

Jo xxx


----------



## ashwin1711 (Feb 20, 2017)

I am an Indian married with Hungarian in Budapest after that we went back to India and was living there around 3 years now we have a baby so I was searching to get job in EU in IT industry as software engineer, so now I have got job offer but now big question is which kind of visa I should apply as a family member of EU citizen. Please help


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

My nephew worked with international IT company in UK. Got a post at their Madrid office a few months ago. He speaks fluent Spanish. That's why he was offered job


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ashwin1711 said:


> I am an Indian married with Hungarian in Budapest after that we went back to India and was living there around 3 years now we have a baby so I was searching to get job in EU in IT industry as software engineer, so now I have got job offer but now big question is which kind of visa I should apply as a family member of EU citizen. Please help


Either the company will have to apply for a work visa for you, or you can apply for residency as the spouse of an EU citizen exercising treaty rights.

For you to do that, your wife will have to register first, (exercise treaty rights) showing that she has sufficient funds or income to support herself, & healthcare provision. 

Only then can you apply for residency as her spouse - & she will have to show that she can support you - not that you can support her. Your job won't count, because you can't work until granted residency - although some extranjerías seem to be allowing people to work once their application is in.

However - your wife will still have to show that she can support you, regardless of anything else.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

bboprocksteady said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm currently living in Manchester, UK. Me and my girlfriend, who is Hungarian, are thinking of moving to Spain in the summer.
> 
> ...


If your into IT then there's CSC or the United Nations Logistics base in Valencia.


----------

